# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro V1.12 - MTK Scatter improved and some fixes

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro 1.12 Release Notes *[2 FEBRUARY 2017]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
There are alof of optimizations and progress based on customers requests and demands.# eMMC Pro V1.12# Android *MTK Scatter Flashing* improved# CID Bug fixed on the UI   *Download link :* here 
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

